# Alzheimer's 'is brain diabetes'



## aymes (Feb 6, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7866022.stm


----------



## Hazel (Feb 6, 2009)

oh well, here we go. can't speak for men - but we women, it's growing pains, adolesence, child birth, menapause, and now this - deep joy!

just as well we can rise above it, and anyway, could get knocked down by a bus tomoro - life is too short and too precious to worry

Cheers, 
Hazel


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2009)

Slightly aside of the point being made in the article, but when nursing elderly people, some with various types of dementia, we sometimes explained dementia as "brain failure" - failure of an organ, like heart or kidney. Sometimes it helped to think of it as a disease like any other, although it has the horrible effect of taking away personality and memories, long before taking away life itself. Sorry if that sounds morbid - it's not meant to upset anyone. Later, when one of my grandfathers had dementia, it helped me to think of it like that. 

In the meantime, I agree with the sentiment to live every day to the full.


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 6, 2009)

I get frightened because my elderly mother has vascular dementia - she is in the later stages, where she is in bed, curled up like a dormouse and sleeping most of the time.
I was told that my mum had this vascular dementia because her blood sugar remained too high for too long (she has type II diabetes), and her BP was also too high for too long.
I am afraid of becoming like my mum, so I struggle to get my blood sugar down & take my pills to reduce my BP.

I wouldn't wish vascular dementia, or dementia, or anything like it, on my family, or anyone elses. It is a horrible thing to have.


----------

